

A fascinating map of the world’s most and least racially tolerant countries - stollercyrus
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2013/05/15/a-fascinating-map-of-the-worlds-most-and-least-racially-tolerant-countries/

======
cafard
Anecdotal evidence--which seems to me quite in the spirit of the item. Umpty-
bump years ago, I worked on a crew that mostly Anglo (as they say in the US
west/southwest), with one Black guy. In the latter's presence, one of my
fellow Anglos, after a beer or two was big on racial brotherhood and how we
can all drink or get high together.

Not long after we drove past a small onion field with a Chicano crew
harvesting it, and Mr. Brotherhood said "I don't care what you say, that isn't
white man's work."

If not before that, certainly since, I've taken expressions of good will
pretty lightly.

[edit: capitalized "Black" since "Anglo" was.]

------
bsaul
it would be interesting to have a map of countries showing the % of people
actually HAVING neighbours of different races. then you would be able to see
if what they answered was based on experience or theory.

------
Ihmahr
Notice how most "racist" countries have different races/groups internally.

~~~
cpncrunch
Not necessarily. Canada is racially diverse but is also very tolerant. It
seems to be more about the values of the country itself.

From my own experience, Canada is pretty much the only country that I would
say is racially diverse and tolerant. The USA, Australia, UK (and much of
Europe) still have major problems with racism.

My wife and her family (Filipino) weren't allowed to stay in the "white" motel
20 years ago somewhere in Alabama or thereabouts. They ended up at the "black"
motel (which was actually nicer, and had more expensive cars outside). So much
for their fucked-up redneck notions of white supremacy. From what I hear
things have improved somewhat, but there is still a lot of racism in the
south.

